# Need help creating a MSI file



## trey5498 (Feb 11, 2008)

I am looking for a way to create a msi file where I can essentially install software the same way a batch file does. I want the installer to do the following. Move the files to a local dir called c:\LPRTMP and then run the following:

@echo off
cls
copy LPDSVC.DLL c:\windows\system32\
copy LPRMON.DLL c:\windows\system32\
sysocmgr /i:sysoc.inf /u:unattended.txt /q
printmig /r lpr.cab
exit

Then after all installed correctly, I want to delete the temporary file. I also want to run a simple if then statement to check if the component is installed before it runs the sysocmgr command. Just not sure the code to check the component. Can anyone help me with how to do this in MSI, a great tutorial site is cool, and a name of a program that will work.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Apr 28, 2007)

Take a read of this
http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/MSI-Packaging-Tools.html


----------



## trey5498 (Feb 11, 2008)

That page doesnt tell me how I am supposed to specify the command lines I have in the batch file so that I can get ride of the batch?

How do I do this?


----------

